# And you thought Piranha's were badass..



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

http://www.aquariumservices.ca/AquaSculptu...hark/index.html

Man, thats 200x bigger than my nano reef :rasp:

--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lol that would be a sweet dunk tank..

that is rediculous huge, but sweet..

you could have a nice romatic candle lit dinner there while the shark eats a baby..

j/k about the baby


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

repost -- but still an impressive bad ass tank!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

black tip reef shark....niiice. i want one, but i dont have a 2000 gallon tank


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, that is so crazy.

gets me dreaming about the day i try and get one...

and for the record....that officially owns any piranha that has ever lived.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sh*t is big


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

wow


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

I would fill it up with Chromis 

--Dan


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

all that money spent on that tank and he owns a cheap camera


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude that tank is HUGE you really could have a reef in there, thousands of rish and shrimp and corals, then you could go snorking in your own private reef.. you wouldnt have to worry too too much about compatablity, the fish have soo much space they would be abel to esablish territory and not suffer loss.. you could have serval triggers, what ever..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

man i wish i had that kind of money, there driveway is more expensive than my house.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

man fill that thing with 500 piranhas.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd get a shoal of Volitan Lionfish


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

I would put a dolhpin in there.

--Dan


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hot damn that is one sick ass tank!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I would fill it up with Chromis
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1040617[/snapback]​


 hahahahahah. nice idea







.

i would make it a mixed reef tank. think of the possibilities with 2000gallons to play with. apparently that person has plenty of dough so why not? i would get bored of just that shark in the tank.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, 14,000 dollars worth of liverock(at my LFS prices and thats just for 2000lbs!!!)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm, what is he gonna do with it when it gets 4 or 5 ft long?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Can you imagine hydro bills on lighting, heating, and skimming that thing!

He needs his own nuclear reactor next









--Dan


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've heard they get 3 feet in captivity. dunno though, i've never owned a reef shark. lol.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

ooohhhh i would love to have that tank i would make it full all very rare fish like the jewl tang's and stuf


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i would do something alot cooler than putting 1 shark in there though. I would fill it with hundreds of fish, like some of the other members suggested.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I would do a bunch of triggers, groupers, lions, barracuda, etc. That would look alot better than one shark, imo, and would definately be alot cooler to watch.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

He could raise a school of Tuna in there, and every once in a while serve 1 for dinner


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

a friend of mine is currently building a 2000 gallon system for a reef and man its nuts seeing anyone build a tank that large let alone then going ahead and turning i tinot a reeef the lighitng alone is more than i could imagine all those metal halides

heres a link
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthre...threadid=584220

theres so much more work that has to be done when u get into a tank of this size over say a few hundred gallons there was a guy on RC named mr 4000 he nearly destroyed his house due to all the humidity


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> He could raise a school of Tuna in there, and every once in a while serve 1 for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow thats some impressive stuff.

Will that tank be big enough for his shark in a few years?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

waspride said:


> Wow thats some impressive stuff.
> 
> Will that tank be big enough for his shark in a few years?
> [snapback]1042227[/snapback]​


I dont think any tank is big enough for any shark. They belong in the ocean









--Dan


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> lol that would be a sweet dunk tank..
> 
> that is rediculous huge, but sweet..
> 
> ...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

id try to put some tuna in there, dont think they would live too long but the sushi doesnt get fresher then a huge tank in the dinning room


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I dont think any tank is big enough for any shark. They belong in the ocean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that logic, then no fish should be in tank because no tank would come close to the wild.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

double post


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> id try to put some tuna in there, dont think they would live too long but the sushi doesnt get fresher then a huge tank in the dinning room
> [snapback]1047617[/snapback]​


True! Mmm, Tuna!

--Dan


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think any tank is big enough for any shark. They belong in the ocean
> ...


? I dont see very man people who keep 7' fish in thier tanks, fish which need to stay incredibly active, a fish that travels thousands of miles every year.

These sharks are open water sharks, that hand around the outskirts of reefs. Fish that most people keep in aquariums are fish you would see roaming the reef, where there can be 500 fish/1000g.

Theres a difference!

--Dan


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i love that shark, i think he made the right choice


----------

